

First Look At Google Mobile App For iPhone: Great But Not Second Coming - vladimir
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/18/first-look-at-google-mobile-app-for-iphone-great-but-not-second-coming/

======
meterplech
First, this app shows Google's stunning ability to innovate across all
platforms. While there are some certainly some flaws, this clearly is
revolutionary technology, and it seems prophetic that Apple held this
technology back for whatever reason, even if only for two days. Surely if this
app can be held back it seems like iPhone developers are going to be in for a
headache in the future.

